# Struggling to find a coach in Western PA (Butler Co.)



## Sectick (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of a coach to help me work through breaking some bad habits. I live in Southern Butler County, but am willing to drive a bit for help.

I've been really struggling with holding low (starting to doubt its target panic, and more self induced due to poor form) all of my adult life. I've always loved shooting my bow but recently it has been so frustrating I'm struggling to enjoy it. I just don't know if its in my head (TP), gear setup, or a physical limitation.

I'd like someone with an experienced eye to check out my form, DL, etc. I've read a lot but putting it into practice has yielded little results...... if anything I'm making it worse thinking about it to much. 

Can anyone point me in a direction of a local coach you trust? I can't find anything online and the local coach at our shop seemed to be guessing just as much as me.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.larrywise.com/pages/bio.html

One of the best in the archery. Located in central PA. Well worth the drive.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

Dan Jackson at GoldenGrain Archery can help...


----------

